# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دانلود اندروید SDK

## hesamy2004

دوستانی که با دانلود sdk اندروید مشکل دارند میتوانند آنرا از اینجا دانلود کنند. لینک دانلودها مستقیم است.
بعد از دانلود آنرا در اکلیپس اکسترکت کنید و آدرس آنرا به اکلیپس بدهید.

http://www.kamalan.com/?p=360

----------


## محمد علی طوفانی

سلام
در نت بینز چه جوری باید ازش استفاده کنم
تشکر

----------


## hesamy2004

بهترین توضیح تو ویکی خود نت بینز داده شده. در این آدرس : http://wiki.netbeans.org/IntroAndroidDevNetBeans
تو یوتیوب هم این آموزش هست که خیلی جامع و کامله: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaA7SVDEQcQ





با اینکه نت بینز IDE محبوب من هم هست ولی اصلاً بهت توصیه نمیکنم پروژهات رو با اون بنویسی چون امکاناتت تو اکلیپس خیلی بیشتره. یکیش اینکه تو اکلیپس هر منبعی (مثل تصویر یا یه استرینگ) به پروژت اضافه کنی بطور خودکار بهش آدرس تعلق میگیره ولی تو نت بینز بعد از جند روز معطلی سرش که چرا آدرس دهی نمیکنه منوجه شدم باید مرتب پروژت رو Build کنی تا آدرس دهی کنه. فرقهای دیگه ای هم داره که خودت میتونی پیداش کنی. من بعد از اینکه چنتا پروژه با نت بینز ساختم ولش کردم و رفتم سراغ اکلیپس.

حالا انشالله شما باهاش حال کنی  :قلب:

----------


## khasteh

با سلام  IntelliJ IDEA چطوره؟ 
با توجه به اینکه نسخه open source  و مجانی اون پیش فرض برای برنامه نویسی اندروید امکانات داره.البته در نسخه های قبل از اون باید پلاگین مربوط به اون رو دانلود و نصب میکردیم. :لبخند:

----------


## hesamy2004

راستش من تا حالا اسمش رو نشنیده بودم و چیزی ازش نمی دونستم. بنابراین از قوت و ضعفش بی خبرم.

منتها تنها چیزی که هست اینه که گوگل اکلیپس رو به عنوان نسخه IDE مرجع قرار داده و پلاگین ها مختص اون ساخته میشه. حالا خودت اگه دوست داری زحمت بکش تستش کن اگر نتیجه رضایت بخش بود به ما هم بگو تا ازش استفاده کنیم.

----------


## kia1349

eclipse خيلي بهتر و روونتره.منم بعد از كلي برنامه نويسي توي نت بينز و درگير شدن با اشكالات عجيب و غريب آخرش رفتم سراغ اكليپس

----------


## Unknownlive

من  Eclips و VisualStudio رو پیشنهاد می کنم ... ویژوال استدیو از محیط خیلی قوی برخورداره البته برای استفاده اون باید پول پرداخت کنید

----------


## hesamy2004

البته من اطلاعی در مورد ویژوال استدیو نداشتم ولی برام جالبه ماکروسافت بخواد تو از اندروید پشتیبانی کن! یعنی داره از رقیبش پشتیبانی میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi68

امکانش هست نسخه لینوکسی هم آپلود کنید ؟

----------


## hesamy2004

SDK یا ویژوال استودیو منظورته؟

----------


## mahdi68

> SDK یا ویژوال استودیو منظورته؟


 منظورم SDK خود آندروید هست

----------


## hesamy2004

> منظورم SDK خود آندروید هست


راستش رو بخوای حجمش برای دانلود، آپدیت و آپلود خیلی بالاست تقریباً 4 گیگ میشه. یه جستجویی تو اینترنت بکن شاید کسی آپلود کرده باشه. من راستش رو بخوای زمان کافی برای اینکار ندارم چون یک پروژه وقت گیر دستمه و نمیرسم اینکار رو بکنم. ولی سعی میکنم به مرور اینکار رو برات انجام بدم و اگه خواستی با پست برات ارسال کنم.

----------


## eli_68

سلام . من با نت بینز کمی کار کردم . متوجه یک سری محدودیت هاش شدم حالا می خوام با eclipse برنامه نویسی کنم هم eclipse وهم sdk رو دانلود کردم .اما نمیدونم که  sdk و eclipse رو چطور بهم مربوط کنم  ؟اگه من رو راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.وقتی می خوام تو eclipse یه پروژه Android درست کنم  گزینهی android در بین پروژه ها هنوز نیست من باید چکار کنم مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام . من با نت بینز کمی کار کردم . متوجه یک سری محدودیت هاش شدم حالا می خوام با eclipse برنامه نویسی کنم هم eclipse وهم sdk رو دانلود کردم .اما نمیدونم که  sdk و eclipse رو چطور بهم مربوط کنم  ؟اگه من رو راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.وقتی می خوام تو eclipse یه پروژه Android درست کنم  گزینهی android در بین پروژه ها هنوز نیست من باید چکار کنم مشکل کجاست؟


سلام
باید افزونه ADT روی eclipse نصب کنید

----------


## web2030

برای برنامه نویسی اندروید بهتر از استدیو منحصر به فرد خودش یعنی Android Studio استفاده کنید.
می تونید اندروید استدیو و SDK اندروید بصورت مستقیم از سایت www.sdktools.ir دانلود کنید دوست عزیز.

موفق باشید

----------

